# Speaker suggestions for an old Garnet combo



## AutoReverse (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm looking for suggestions for a replacement 12" speaker for an old Garnet Revolution G45TR.

I have the stock Marsland in it now, but that speaker doesn't perform well when pushed. 

Any speaker model/wattage suggestions?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

It depends on your budget and what kind of tone you're after. Give us some more details to get better ideas.

I'd probably go with a Weber Blue Dog ceramic myself.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

almost anything will sound better than that marsland...however I do have one Garnet with a stock alnico marsland that sounds really good, go figure?


anyway in my Garnet L'il Rock ( 2x 6v6 power tubes ) I have tried

emi red fang
emi private jack
celestion vintage 30
celestion blue
celestion gold
celestion G12H30
celestion G12m70
celestion G12-65
celestion G12-80
fane alnico

and they all sounded great

I also have a Garnet Jammer that is similar to your Revolution, 2xEL34

right now I have a red fang in there, but have run through a vintage 30, G12-65 and a private jack as well. the red fang is a bit creamier when pushed due to the alnico I assume, but I think I'll put a ceramic speaker back in there. depending on how loud you play it, you'll need to make sure the speaker can handle up to 50w


----------



## AutoReverse (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm looking for a good all-round speaker in general, definately something that can handle some dirt as this amp distorts nicely. I generally prefer ceramic to anico. 

A blue dog is certainly one I've considered. I'm also wondering if it'd be best to go with a 50w or something higher.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a link to the Blue Dog ceramics... https://taweber.powweb.com/weber/

Weber speakers are available through our forum member WCGill.
He's out of Calgary, so it's fairly close to you and Bills a great guy to deal with.

Check out the link, it states that the higher wattage you go, it'll smooth out the top end somewhat.
Meaning, if the amps a bit bright, step up the wattage. A 75 watt should do, if fifty would have covered it.

I ended up with a Silver Bell and a Blue Dog alnico, 50 watters.
The two amps that I'd use them with are only an eight and an eighteen watt, but pretty bright.
A higher wattage will give you some room too if you wanted to use another, possibly higher wattage amp.


----------

